# My snake pushes the food away?



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi 
I tried feeding my snake a a fluff which i think is a medium mice, it seemed to push it away for some reason. Also is there any thread of what size of food would you feed by size and age? 

Thank you


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

SilverSpooni said:


> Hi
> I tried feeding my snake a a fluff which i think is a medium mice, it seemed to push it away for some reason. Also is there any thread of what size of food would you feed by size and age?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Mate,

by no means an expert, but you should go by the widest part of your snakes body being as big as the prey item that you are offering, what type of snake is it you are having the issue with and what was the snake happy taking before? you said fluff, i would regard a small rat as a fluff is it defo a mouse? i now dependant on where your from that it may differ from what i call whatever. thanks: victory:


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

tommybhoy said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> by no means an expert, but you should go by the widest part of your snakes body being as big as the prey item that you are offering, what type of snake is it you are having the issue with and what was the snake happy taking before? you said fluff, i would regard a small rat as a fluff is it defo a mouse? i now dependant on where your from that it may differ from what i call whatever. thanks: victory:


Its a corn snake and its my first time feeding it, i just bought it recently  Still need to get measurement and get the weight as soon as i get a small scale. Yes its definitely its a mouse :lol2: A fluff in the UK i think is called a medium mice with some hair i think, don't really know much on the mice names.


----------



## laurad (Sep 2, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> Its a corn snake and its my first time feeding it, i just bought it recently  Still need to get measurement and get the weight as soon as i get a small scale. Yes its definitely its a mouse :lol2: A fluff in the UK i think is called a medium mice with some hair i think, don't really know much on the mice names.


What i would call a fuzzie by the sound of it, what i need to do with my royal is bleed the neck head area by sticking a large safety pin in. This way he strikes and eats. Otherwise he will not eat just move it then lay on top. If it is still a hatching you will may be better off seeing if it will take a pinkie. Did you get it from a shop or a breeder? if so did they give you either a feeding record or at least an indication what it had been eating and how often? Could be they have feed it quite recently and doesn't want to feed again yet Thanks.:2thumb:


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Just realised that i was logged in as my missus, i was me that posted mate:lol2:


----------



## panteraholz (Mar 29, 2010)

SilverSpooni said:


> Its a corn snake and its my first time feeding it, i just bought it recently  Still need to get measurement and get the weight as soon as i get a small scale. Yes its definitely its a mouse :lol2: A fluff in the UK i think is called a medium mice with some hair i think, don't really know much on the mice names.


A fluff is a juvenile mouse. Is the prey item as big as the thickest part of the snake? How long have you had the snake before trying to feed it?


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

laurad said:


> What i would call a fuzzie by the sound of it, what i need to do with my royal is bleed the neck head area by sticking a large safety pin in. This way he strikes and eats. Otherwise he will not eat just move it then lay on top. If it is still a hatching you will may be better off seeing if it will take a pinkie. Did you get it from a shop or a breeder? if so did they give you either a feeding record or at least an indication what it had been eating and how often? Could be they have feed it quite recently and doesn't want to feed again yet Thanks.:2thumb:


I tired the same tech but it still dont seem to work, wells its 2 years old, so would that mean Silver would be still on Pinkies? Silver's aint that big really, 27 inches i think. Still aint got a accurate measure because i just find it impossible, well its from a local pet store but they did say it wont eat till last Thursday. But what does it mean when Silver pushes the food away? Is it too big for her/him? 

Thanks


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> I tired the same tech but it still dont seem to work, wells its 2 years old, so would that mean Silver would be still on Pinkies? Silver's aint that big really, 27 inches i think. Still aint got a accurate measure because i just find it impossible, well its from a local pet store but they did say it wont eat till last Thursday. But what does it mean when Silver pushes the food away? Is it too big for her/him?
> 
> Thanks


I can't say what your snake should be eating, but compare the size of the mouse with the widest point on your snake, they should be able to manage something that size quite easily. Have you tried warming it up before offering? Or making a hole in the head to expose the brain? Also have you tried leaving the mouse in there overnight? Sometimes they'll eat when they've been left alone.


----------

